# Room suggestions at SSR?



## 3kids4me (Feb 8, 2016)

We have a one bedroom at SSR and would like to stay on the ground floor right next to a great pool, so that we can go right in and out of our room through the patio.  Is there a section that you would recommend which would have that option?  Any other suggestions appreciated.  (No small children - one adult and one 17 year old.) Thanks!


----------



## klynn (Feb 8, 2016)

3kids4me said:


> We have a one bedroom at SSR and would like to stay on the ground floor right next to a great pool, so that we can go right in and out of our room through the patio.  Is there a section that you would recommend which would have that option?  Any other suggestions appreciated.  (No small children - one adult and one 17 year old.) Thanks!



I do not think there is a way to lock the patio door from the outside.  With all the burglaries at SSR lately, it is not safe to leave the patio door unlocked.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ratoga-springs-burglaries-20160203-story.html


----------



## elaine (Feb 8, 2016)

we stayed in Grandstands-which has a small pool and water play area. There was a hedge by our balcony and we would have had to cut thru that and thru the grass to get to the pool--plus no way to lock the door. The new Paddock pool has a slide and is supposed to be nice.  The main pool gets a bit crowded for my taste. Plus there is really nothing "walk out your door and hit the pool" over at the main pool. FYI--those requests are sometimes honored, and many times not. I would suggest asking for Paddock area. If you have a medical reason, you can make a medical request--such as close to pool to avoid walking. I used to make this request when my Dad joined us after hip surgery.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## elaine (Feb 8, 2016)

paddock has some units pretty far from the pool, I think. So, you might want to look at a map and give some building #s. All bldgs have elevators. If you request ground floor, you will limit your options. Again, they don't always assign you where you want. So, if close to pool is the priority, you might want to just request that, which gives more options, as there are 4+ pools.


----------

